# Razer Hydra



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 4, 2011)

so  because i have insane monolith from 2001  style computer  with 3D  i decided    i needed to  have insane controller to go with it  so i've picked up the razor hydra

it's  basically  a wiimote  but for the PC  and  it looks  really quite impresive


http://store.razerzone.com/store/razerusa/en_US/pd/productID.228849000


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 4, 2011)

I thought this was some wilkinson sword thing.


----------



## XR75 (Aug 4, 2011)

You could have gone not with one but two mad controllers.












The Novint Falcon and Xio,their main selling points are advanced force feedback.


How well does the hydra work? From what I've heard it uses the same type of technology as a theramin.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm not sure that name is absurdly macho enough.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 4, 2011)

XR75 said:


>


 
Get away from her you bitch!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 5, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I'm not sure that name is absurdly macho enough.


 
i must say  my new computer came with a razor keybord...

it's shit compared to  my  proper microsoft  keybord so has gone back in the box...  alsi the  mouse  isn't great either  may be moving back to my first generation intelimice (the oversized  ones )


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 5, 2011)

the falcon looks  like it's a bit wierd to control.  the razor looks a lot more  like  you can hold it naturally  and   use wrist movements


----------



## TruXta (Aug 5, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> so  because i have insane monolith from 2001  style computer  with 3D  i decided    i needed to  have insane controller to go with it  so i've picked up the razor hydra
> 
> it's  basically  a wiimote  but for the PC  and  it looks  really quite impresive
> 
> ...


 
Actually I thought it looked shit. I'm usually a sucker for hi-tek dezines but that was just BLEURGH. Soz, SS.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 5, 2011)

what controller  do you think would be better?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 5, 2011)

Haven't a fucking clue really. I wasn't commenting on it as a controller. It could be an ace fucking controller for all I know. I'm just saying it looked a teensy bit shit.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 5, 2011)

They can't even spell "razor".


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 5, 2011)

oh the look?

yeah  the  razor product   all have  daft  fucking  lights  n stuff       but  i don't give a shit about that   i'm intrested    to see how it changes  how you play a game.


the video of them playing portal with it  looked very cool   and  it means  you don't have  to  be at a desk


----------



## TruXta (Aug 5, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> They can't even spell "razor".



Don't be daft. *F*ridge*M*agnet? The fuck kinda orthography is that?



Shippou-Sensei said:


> oh the look?
> 
> yeah  the  razor product   all have  daft  fucking  lights  n stuff       but  i don't give a shit about that   i'm intrested    to see how it changes  how you play a game.
> 
> ...


 
But I wanna be at my desk. If I wanna run around I'll play footie or whatever.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 5, 2011)

i'm not running around  i'm in bed.

my keybord on lap  mouse in bed.

it's fine  for   basic computer stuff but a bit crap for gaming

also  gonna be  good  fo   computer + sofa


----------



## TruXta (Aug 5, 2011)

I hear ya. As I say, functionality might be tip-top, design leaves something to be desired. That said I would have bought something much cheaper and uglier. It's not about your tastes at all, I'm just commenting on the general gamer accessory design.


----------



## XR75 (Aug 9, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i'm not running around  i'm in bed.
> 
> my keybord on lap  mouse in bed.
> 
> ...



If you have some spare Wiiplus remotes lying around you can get them working with the PC to give you some idea of what the hyrda would be like.


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 9, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I thought this was some wilkinson sword thing.


I assumed that Motorola had brought out one last Razor handset that was good for games.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 10, 2011)

it's here

it is certainly  diferent.

i'll play some games tonight  and post up the results


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 10, 2011)

controls are a bit of fucking nightmare.

this might take a lot of getting used to


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 11, 2011)

not a good review so far.  it's wobbly as fuck

tried running arkham asylam  and  it made batman have a seziure

tried  just cause 2   and altohugh sligtly better  the  controls were fucking awkward


----------



## XR75 (Aug 11, 2011)

Is it a problem with the games or is it the sensor not picking up your movements properly?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 11, 2011)

the games arn't really designed for this  kind of control

plus  i think it's kinda over sensitive  although i turned the sensitivity down

i'm going to try with some other games

also   i couldn't get portal to  pick up the controler even though this is the  fucking game they bundle with the controler


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 30, 2011)

i hadn't got it set up properly.

fucking set up instructions in the pack are shit  it  was only through a youtube video  that  i discovered why my controls were borked


----------



## Cid (Oct 30, 2011)

It's Razer with an 'e', I suppose because it's like a 'lazer' although we all know what's wrong with 'lazer'. Maybe it stands for Radio Amplification by ztimulated emission of radiation.

How is it with the set up sorted?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 30, 2011)

it will take some getting used to but so far so cool

so far the best description i can give it is... "novel"
i'm not sure it will ever replace my wasd set up but it will have  some  cool functions


----------



## XR75 (Oct 30, 2011)

You should try it with something like Descent 3 if you haven't already done so.


----------

